# Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????



## thanatos (9. Juli 2015)

;+;+ bin ja nun schon über sechzig Jahre Angler und da werd ich doch gefragt "warum schleppst du zum Karpfenangeln
so´n Monsterkescher mit ,nimmst doch sonst immer ´n
Gaff?";+
Tcha da stand ich nun ohne Antwort da #d und mach mir Gedanken warum eigentlich.Zu den Gutmenschen mit besonders hohen moralischen Grundsätzen gehöre ich sicher nicht,Rekorde ,Fotos ect sind mir echt wurscht.Aber wenn
mein Zielfisch beißt ist es auch sein Todesurteil,bei Karpfen maximal zwei im Jahr und wenn ich nun statt zu Keschern 
ihm das Norwegergaff durch den Schädel hämmere ist doch bei Dorsch und Kumpels auch ok und der gute kommt schon tot ins Boot.
Bitte nur sachliche Antworten und kein geheule bin weder Christ noch sonstwie zart besaitet.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



thanatos schrieb:


> ;+;+ bin ja nun schon über sechzig Jahre Angler und da werd ich doch gefragt "warum schleppst du zum Karpfenangeln
> so´n Monsterkescher mit ,nimmst doch sonst immer ´n
> Gaff?";+
> Tcha da stand ich nun ohne Antwort da #d und mach mir Gedanken warum eigentlich.Zu den Gutmenschen mit besonders hohen moralischen Grundsätzen gehöre ich sicher nicht,Rekorde ,Fotos ect sind mir echt wurscht.Aber wenn
> ...



Was möchtest du jetzt hören? Gaff benutzt man, in Situationen, wo keschern schwierig ist (rauhere See, als auf dem heimischen Tümpel/See wo man seine Karpfen fängt - weitere Wege zum Fisch, weil man den Fisch über die Reling hieven muss (ist auch einfacher per Gaff, da du nur nach oben ziehen musst, mit dem Kescher musst du den Fisch, samt des Keschers, deren Öffnung nach oben zeigen muss, irgendwie über die Reling hieven, was nen guten Bizeps benötigt )). Wenn du auf nem Kutter/Boot bist, dann ist es mit dem Gaff halt bequemer einen großen Fisch hochzuholen als mit einem Kescher, du bräuchtest einen recht langen Teleskopkescher & den kauft halt niemand extra, wenn Gaffs auf dem Boot eh vorhanden sind. & außerdem werden die Fische aus den Meeren, für die ein Gaff benötigt wird eh zu 99% verwertet. Die Fischchen, für die man kein Gaff benötigt, werden einfach über die Reling gehoben.

Bei Karpfen siehts anders aus. Kaum jemand nimmt jeden Karpfen, den er fängt mit. Deiner Aussage nach verwertest du ja jeden Zielfisch. Das bedeutet für mich, dass du auch nur sooft im Jahr auf Karpfen angelst, bis du über das Jahr verteilt 2x einen maßigen landen konntest. & wozu dann ein Gaff? du fischst höchstens vom Kleinboot aus, eher per Landansitz, da tuts ein Kescher nun mal auch.#6


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Ich hätte damit kein Problem, vorausgesetzt der Proband weiß mit dem Gaff umzugehen!
Problematisch wird es erst, wenn kein Kescher vorhanden ist und eben nicht der Zielfisch gefangen wird, sondern ein anderer(z.B. großer Brassen) und dann kein Kescher vorhanden ist um ihn schonend anzulanden?
Also muss der Kescher doch mit und wenn er sowieso dabei ist, dann kann man ihn auch zum Karpfenschöpfen verwenden!

Jürgen


----------



## GandRalf (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Was lernt man in der Fischereiprüfung?
Waidgerechtes Töten beinhaltet betäuben und dann kehlen oder abstechen.
Einen Karpfen mit dem Gaff gleich so zu erwischen, dass es einem sachgerechten Herzstich gleichkommt ist doch wohl eher Glücksache.


----------



## Vanner (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Beifänge und falsche Größe, des Karpfens zum mitnehmen, schließen eine Gaffnutzung in meinen Augen aus.


----------



## Stulle (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Ein gaff erfordert können und die anschließende Tötung des Fisches. Auch auf dem Boot ist mir der kiemengrif lieber.


----------



## Andal (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ein gaff erfordert können und die anschließende Tötung des Fisches. Auch auf dem Boot ist mir der kiemengrif lieber.



Viel Spass beim ersten Steinbeisser! 

Gegen ein Gaff spricht gar nichts, wenn der Fisch definitv für die Pfanne ist. Problematisch wird, wenn wie schon beschrieben Beifänge dazukommen und die nicht sauber gelandet werden können, weil eben nur das Klepp am Mann ist.


----------



## wusel345 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Ein Kescher ist ein MUSS am Wasser. Lernt man in jedem Lehrgang! Ein Gaff kann. Treffe ich einen einzelnen Angler am Wasser ohne Kescher an schicke ich ihn, ohne mich auf Disskussionen einzulassen, nach Hause.


----------



## Stulle (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



Andal schrieb:


> Viel Spass beim ersten Steinbeisser!
> 
> Gegen ein Gaff spricht gar nichts, wenn der Fisch definitv für die Pfanne ist. Problematisch wird, wenn wie schon beschrieben Beifänge dazukommen und die nicht sauber gelandet werden können, weil eben nur das Klepp am Mann ist.


[emoji20] auf den warte ich schon lange gaff ist natürlich dabei aber die meisten norwegischen dorsche kommen eh zurück


----------



## Sea-Trout (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Überleben die Hochwasserfische es überhaupt wenn man sie zurückgesetzt wegen der hohen Tiefe aus der man sie teilweise hochholt?Also nicht in der Ostsee sondern Norwegen und so.Auf dem Kutter bei uns kenne ich es nur bei Fischen die zu schwer sind um sie die Reeling hochzuheben.Oder wenn der Fisch knapp hängt.Aus anderen Gründen habe ich eine Gaffnutzung nie mitbekommen.

Vom Boot auf dem Meer bei  evtl. unruhigem Wasser ist auch was anderes finde ich.Sehe beim Karpfenangeln keinen sinnvollen Grund dafür ein Gaff zu benutzen.Tut doch jeder Kescher besser als ein Gaff.Im Meer ist es wieder was ganz anderes.Da ist gaffen bei schweren Bedingungen leichter als das Keschern daher wird dort wohl auch das Gaff benutzt.Im Kleinboot kann man wieder gut Keschern oder Handlandung machen.Dort sehe ich nie jemand mit einem Gaff.Sind also 2 total unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe meiner Meinung nach.

Man könnte einen Karpfen ja auch mit so einer Heilbuttharpune und Boje bestücken im Nahbereich und dann vom See aufsammeln^^.Könnte man tun tut aber niemand da es Blödsinn wär|supergri.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



> Ein Kescher ist ein MUSS am Wasser. Lernt man in jedem Lehrgang!


Was im Gesetz/Verordnung steht ist massgebend, nicht was man im Lehrgang lernt...

Steht im Gesetz Kescher:
Kescher...

Steht Landehilfe:
Geht auch Gaff....

Dazu kommt natürlich noch, was in der jeweiligen Gewässerordnung vermerkt ist, die natürlich nen Kescher vorschreiben kann.


----------



## wusel345 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Ok, dann geht auch Gaff. Dann erkläre mir bitte mal jemand, wie man einen nicht gewollten großen Fisch (z.B. fette Brasse), den man mit dem Gaff aus dem Wasser zieht/hebt, schonend wieder zurück setzt. Auf die Antwort bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Vielleicht will/muss man ja einem Gewässer eh jeden maßigen Fisch mitnehmen?
Für untermaßige brauchste keine Landehilfe, wenn eh mitnehmen kannste auch gaffen.

Und wieso sollten Gesetze/Regelungen auf einmal einen Sinn haben?

Erklären kann ichs also nicht, aber es zählt nun mal das Recht/Gesetz und nicht gesunder Menschenverstand.

Ohne jede Wertung....


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Wie komme ich zu dem Recht einem Fisch ohne Betäubung einen Haken ins Fleisch zu rammen? Das geht gar nicht! Schaut euch die Trollingangler an. Ich glaube es gibt kaum eine schwierigere Situation als auf ner kleinen, fahrenden Nussschale mit fünf anderen Ruten draußen einen Salmoniden über einem Meter zu landen. Von denen benutzt niemand ein Gaff! 
Es mag wenige (!) Ausnahmesituationen geben in denen ein Gaff die einzige Möglichkeit darstellt einen Fisch zu landen (Hohe Bootswand in Verbindung mit großem Fisch, sonst bitte Spundwandkescher. Oder aber große Hailbutts o.Ä.).
Ich denke auch das die Verwendung eines Gaffs ganz klar gegen den § 1  des Tierschutzgesetzes verstößt (Ausnahmen gibt es bestimmt, aber extrem wenige). Kann doch in den meisten Fällen ein Kescher benutzt werden. 

Um auf deine Frage zu kommen; lass das Gaff zu Hause und nimm den Kescher. Das tut den Tieren besser als auch dir, falls sich mal ein Mitglied der PETA neben dir befinden wenn du "gaffst" könnte das zu einigem Unmu bei allen Beteiligten führen.


----------



## Andal (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Trotzdem: Ein gutes Klepp in kundiger Hand und der Fisch ist binnen Sekunden zu Tode betäubt, gekehlt und sicher ins Boot verbracht. Ich kenne keine Methode, die schneller und effektiver wäre, wenn die Fische verwertet werden sollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Sollte man nicht eigentlich Kescher verbieten und Gaff vorschreiben?
Dann wirds auch schwieriger mit Trophäenangeln ;-))


----------



## Stulle (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Einer meiner Vereine schreibt zb für hechte eine rachensperre vor. Wird mich auch keiner mit hantieren sehen. 

Kommt der Dorsch aus hundert Metern geht er wohl ins Gefrierfach, aber aus zwanzig Metern geht er schwimmen ganz nach gesunden Menschenverstand, man ist ja nicht in Deutschland. 

Und ein gaff kann man auch durch die Kiemen/Unterkiefer einführen das ist recht schonend. 

Für Karpfen bleibt mein Favorit der Kescher!


----------



## WLANAngler (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Gaffen machen nur Affen....

 Alleine die Überschrift da schießt mir das Adrenalin schon durch den Körper. Das ist genau so Krank wie das Video wo der Hund mit Benzin übergossen wird und angezündet wird.

 Gaffen bei manchen fischen macht sinn aber nicht bei Karpfen.

 Gruß Wlanangler


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



Andal schrieb:


> Trotzdem: Ein gutes Klepp in kundiger Hand und der Fisch ist binnen Sekunden zu Tode betäubt, gekehlt und sicher ins Boot verbracht. Ich kenne keine Methode, die schneller und effektiver wäre, wenn die Fische verwertet werden sollen.



Hier ist genau die Krux; es geht nicht um "schnell und effektiv". Diese Denke ist Teil einer Auffassung des letzten, wenn nicht sogar vorletzten, Jahrhunderts. Statt dessen sollte es heißen; "möglichst schonend und unter Vermeidung unnötiger Schmerzen und Stress" (das Thema Schmerz bei Fischen soll nun aber nicht Grundlage der Diskussion sein. All die weil die Studie und damit einhergehenden Aussagen von Arlinghaus (dem Ökologen, nicht Neurobiologen!) mehr als lächerlich sind!).
Letztendlich ist und bleibt das Gaff ein Werkzeug für den seltenen Notfall bzw. die besondere Situation. Ich hoffe, nein wünsche mir, das in der folgenden Angelgeneration mehr Angler mit noch mehr Respekt für das lebende Wesen sind (Und nein, ich bin weder Mitglied von PETA noch ein langhaariger "Zottelkopp", an eurem Stammtisch würde ich vermutlich lediglich durch meine Worte auffallen. Und ja, ich entnehme Fische, töte sie und esse sie. Deshalb angele ich!)


----------



## Stulle (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Hier ist genau die Krux; es geht nicht um "schnell und effektiv". Diese Denke ist Teil einer Auffassung des letzten, wenn nicht sogar vorletzten, Jahrhunderts. Statt dessen sollte es heißen; "möglichst schonend und unter Vermeidung unnötiger Schmerzen und Stress" (das Thema Schmerz bei Fischen soll nun aber nicht Grundlage der Diskussion sein. All die weil die Studie und damit einhergehenden Aussagen von Arlinghaus (dem Ökologen, nicht Neurobiologen!) mehr als lächerlich sind!).
> Letztendlich ist und bleibt das Gaff ein Werkzeug für den seltenen Notfall bzw. die besondere Situation. Ich hoffe, nein wünsche mir, das in der folgenden Angelgeneration mehr Angler mit noch mehr Respekt für das lebende Wesen sind (Und nein, ich bin weder Mitglied von PETA noch ein langhaariger "Zottelkopp", an eurem Stammtisch würde ich vermutlich lediglich durch meine Worte auffallen. Und ja, ich entnehme Fische, töte sie und esse sie. Deshalb angele ich!)


Schnell ist meiner Meinung nach der wichtigste Bestandteil von schonend, raus aus dem Wasser knüppel auf den Kopf geht, auf dem Boot bei größeren fischen, mit dem Kiemengrif/Gaff am schnellsten.


----------



## Sea-Trout (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

|bigeyesEin Gaff ist doch nicht schonender nur weil es etwas schneller geht.Also ich würde lieber mit dem Kescher rausgehoben werden, betäubt und dann getötet.Lieber das als vorher ein Gaff durch meinen Körper gebohrt zu bekommen und so die Bordwand hochgehoben zu werden.Kescher oder Gaff ist doch von der Zeit her eher minimal der Unterschied.Nach dieser These müsste ja jede Handlandung der Horror schlechthin sein für den Fisch.Also ich bin selber eher der Typ der lieber schnell den Kescher nimmt als da ewig rumzuspielen.Aber auch wenn keschern länger als gaffen dauert der Fisch ist da ja noch im Wasser.Ist er erst mal im Kescher ist es ja egal.Dann ist der Fisch genauso schnell oben wie am Gaff.Und die kurze Zeit an der Wasseroberfläche wird wohl noch erträglich sein für den Fisch.Da ist der Drill wohl "schlimmer".

Für mich sind die Teile ausser in ganz bestimmten Situationen total überflüssig und nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Also ich würde lieber mit dem Kescher rausgehoben werden, betäubt und dann getötet.



Genau an dem Satz erkennt man, dass irgendwas schiefläuft in Anglerdeutschland...#h Nächstes Mal frage ich den Fisch, wie er es denn gerne hätte...


----------



## Trollwut (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Mal davon ab: mit der Rute in der einen Hand und dem Gaff in der anderen stell ich mir das sichere gaffen schwierig vor. Kescher is da doch wesentlich einfacher


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Statt dessen sollte es heißen; "möglichst schonend und unter Vermeidung unnötiger Schmerzen und Stress" (das Thema Schmerz bei Fischen soll nun aber nicht Grundlage der Diskussion sein. All die weil die Studie und damit einhergehenden Aussagen von Arlinghaus (dem Ökologen, nicht Neurobiologen!) mehr als lächerlich sind!).



Sollte es nicht. Möglichst schnell in die Verwertung oder zurück reicht (das Thema Schmerz bei Fischen soll nun aber nicht Grundlage der Diskussion sein. All die weil auch Neurobiologen lediglich feststellen können, dass es Signalreize setzt, wenn ein Fisch gepiesackt wird. Genau so wie beim Wurm oder bei Pflanzen. Was Neubiologen überhaupt nicht können, ist zu beweisen, dass Fische ein Bewusstsein haben und im Sinne eines Menschen Schmerz oder Stress fühlen, verarbeiten etc.. Wenn es so wäre, müsste man wahrscheinlich eine ganz andere Diskussion führen. Insofern ist allein die Nutzung von aus dem menschlichen Kontext übertragenen Kategorien wie Schmerz und Stress unwissenschaftlich, irreführend und zutiefst normativ vorgeprägt und - lächerlich).


----------



## Stulle (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> |bigeyesEin Gaff ist doch nicht schonender nur weil es etwas schneller geht.Also ich würde lieber mit dem Kescher rausgehoben werden, betäubt und dann getötet.Lieber das als vorher ein Gaff durch meinen Körper gebohrt zu bekommen und so die Bordwand hochgehoben zu werden.Kescher oder Gaff ist doch von der Zeit her eher minimal der Unterschied.Nach dieser These müsste ja jede Handlandung der Horror schlechthin sein für den Fisch.Also ich bin selber eher der Typ der lieber schnell den Kescher nimmt als da ewig rumzuspielen.Aber auch wenn keschern länger als gaffen dauert der Fisch ist da ja noch im Wasser.Ist er erst mal im Kescher ist es ja egal.Dann ist der Fisch genauso schnell oben wie am Gaff.Und die kurze Zeit an der Wasseroberfläche wird wohl noch erträglich sein für den Fisch.Da ist der Drill wohl "schlimmer".
> 
> Für mich sind die Teile ausser in ganz bestimmten Situationen total überflüssig und nicht so mein Ding.


Ich gaffe auch nicht in dem ich den Fisch irgendwo aufspieße sondern mit der Spitze durch den Unterkiefer die Rute wird abgelegt. Bei Guten Bedingungen kann man ihn dann gleich abschlagen und Kehlen noch bevor er den schiffsboden berührt. Leider geht das nur auf kleinen booten.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Sollte es nicht. Möglichst schnell in die Verwertung oder zurück reicht



Dem Gesetz sei Dank ist dem nicht so! Wie Eingangs schon erwähnt gibt es noch den Paraphen 1 des Tierschutzgesetzes. Welcher verhindern soll Tiere unnötig und ohne vernünftigen Grund zu quälen oder zu töten. Dein "Schnell" gefällt mir aber sehr gut, soll heißen; möglichst schnell und schonend der weiteren Behandlung zukommen lassen (Töten oder zurück setzen). 



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> All die weil auch Neurobiologen lediglich feststellen können, dass es Signalreize setzt, wenn ein Fisch gepiesackt wird. Genau so wie beim Wurm oder bei Pflanzen. Was Neubiologen überhaupt nicht können, ist zu beweisen, dass Fische ein Bewusstsein haben und im Sinne eines Menschen Schmerz oder Stress fühlen, verarbeiten etc.. Wenn es so wäre, müsste man wahrscheinlich eine ganz andere Diskussion führen. Insofern ist allein die Nutzung von aus dem menschlichen Kontext übertragenen Kategorien wie Schmerz und Stress unwissenschaftlich, irreführend und zutiefst normativ vorgeprägt und - lächerlich).



Da bin ich ganz bei dir. Keine Vermenschlichung von Lebewesen! Bis wir allerdings eine, für uns Menschen verständliche, Definition von Stress oder Schmerz bei Fischen (o.A.) haben. Sollten wir uns so verhalten das wir dem unbekannten Empfinden der anderen Lebewesen so wenig wie möglich Schaden. Das schließt auch die Verwendung eines Gaffes in vielen Fällen aus. Weiter könnten jetzt böse Zungen behaupten; wieso dann noch mit Haken angeln? 
Ich als Carnivorer habe mich dazu entschlossen ein, möglichst kleines, Leid meines Futters zu akzeptieren. Möchte das Leid so klein halten das ich beim Essen keine ethisch moralischen Bedenken bekomme.

In diesem Sinne: guten Appetit |bla:


----------



## ronram (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Manche, die hier schreiben, scheinen nicht zu verstehen, dass im TierSchG ganz klar "ohne Grund" steht.

Hat der Angler einen Grund, so darf er dem Fisch Leid zufügen. 
Das kann eben auch durch eine Augenlandung oder Gafflandung geschehen. 
Getötet wird dann nach TierSchLV.

Und von unnötigem Leidzufügen steht nichts im TierSchG.


Lesen müsste man können [emoji14]...


----------



## ronram (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Rechtlich steht der Gafflandung eines Karpfens, der verwertet wird, überhaupt nichts entgegen.

By the way, habs hier irgendwo gelesen...
Der Fischereiaufseher, der einen Angler ohne Kescher in NRW nach Hause zu schicken versucht, obwohl davon nichts in der Gewässerordnung, bzw. im Fischereierlaubnisschein steht, der ist auf dem besten Wege sich strafbar zu machen. In Betracht kommen da die Nötigung und die Amtsanmaßung. Ganz dünnes Eis.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> zu quälen



Das ist ein Problem. Eine Gesetz, bei der Beweisführung auf Glauben beruhen muss, weil der Nachweis nicht gelingt und gelingen kann. Ansonsten siehe auch die andere Anwort, natürlich kann ich einem Viech "Schmerzen" zufügen, wenn ich einen halbwegs vernünftigen Grund dafür habe. Gaffen, um zu Landen gehörte auf jeden Fall dazu. 



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Bis wir allerdings eine, für uns Menschen verständliche, Definition von Stress oder Schmerz bei Fischen (o.A.) haben.



Du denkst falsch herum. Wir (bzw. die Wissenschaft) brauchen einen Begriff, der dem Stand der Forschung entspricht. Und der ist nunmal nur der, dass ein potenziell lebensgefährlicher Reiz vom System Fisch aufgenommen und verarbeitet wird und möglicherweise Reaktionen auslöst (z.B. Vermeidung). Wobei Vermeidung als Ergebnis einfachen Lernens, wenn ich mir Fänge und Wiederfänge dämlicher Karpfen und Hechte anschaue, schon zweifelhaft ist. In dieser Hinsicht haben auch Pflanzen ähnlich leistungsfähige Systeme, auch die können nachgewiesenermaßen lebensgefährliche Reize verarbeiten und sich anpassen. Ist hier dann auch eine für den Menschen verständlich Definition von Stress oder Schmerz notwendig? Oder sollte man die Wunder der Natur nicht in den jeweils eigenen passenden Kategorien beschreiben?



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Ich als Carnivorer habe mich dazu entschlossen ein, möglichst kleines, Leid meines Futters zu akzeptieren. Möchte das Leid so klein halten das ich beim Essen keine ethisch moralischen Bedenken bekomme.
> 
> In diesem Sinne: guten Appetit |bla:



Dann lass Dir den Salat schmecken, der hat bestimmt auch was ausgeschüttet, nachdem er gerupft wurde...


----------



## WLANAngler (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Rechtlich gesehen darf ich auch 3sec. nach dem du mich angerempelt hast dir Backenfutter geben muss es nur als Notwehr auslegen und ohne zeugen wird das ziemlich schwer das zu widerlegen. 

 Wie du siehst kann man sich die Gesetze auch passend legen so wie das landen eines Karpfens mit dem Gaff. #6


----------



## Seele (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Ihr habt echt Probleme. Am Besten gehen alle jetzt zum Karpfenfischen raus mit Gaff und Kescher bewaffnet und dann könnt ihr selbst entscheiden was nun besser ist.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



Seele schrieb:


> Ihr habt echt Probleme. Am Besten gehen alle jetzt zum Karpfenfischen raus mit Gaff und Kescher bewaffnet und dann könnt ihr selbst entscheiden was nun besser ist.



Ich nehme einen Lip Grip. |supergri


----------



## ronram (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



WLANAngler schrieb:


> Rechtlich gesehen darf ich auch 3sec. nach dem du mich angerempelt hast dir Backenfutter geben muss es nur als Notwehr auslegen und ohne zeugen wird das ziemlich schwer das zu widerlegen.
> 
> Wie du siehst kann man sich die Gesetze auch passend legen so wie das landen eines Karpfens mit dem Gaff. #6




Da lege ich mir nichts passend. 
Vielleicht verstehst du es ja einfach nicht. (ist nicht böse gemeint, schließlich hört man ja überall was von "du darfst dies nicht und du darfst das nicht, das steht im Gesetz")
Zu viel Verbandslehrgangskopfwäsche. :-(

Das Zufügen von Leid wird in dem Moment gerechtfertigt, in dem ein Grund für das Zufügen von Leid vorliegt.
Da gibt es nichts zu legen.
Zu Behaupten die §§ 1 und 17 untersagen das Gaffen eines zur Verwertung vorgesehenen Fisches ist ganz einfach falsch.

Dann hat man wohl selbst nicht nachgelesen, sondern sich nur sagen lassen.

Hier, bin mal so nett:*§ 1 *

Zweck dieses  Gesetzes ist es, aus der Verantwortung des Menschen für das Tier als  Mitgeschöpf dessen Leben und Wohlbefinden zu schützen. Niemand darf  einem Tier *ohne vernünftigen Grund* Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden  zufügen.




​und

*§ 17 *

Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer 1.ein Wirbeltier *ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet* oder
2.einem Wirbeltiera)*aus Rohheit* erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden oder
b)*länger anhaltende* oder sich *wiederholende erhebliche* Schmerzen oder Leiden

zufügt.



​Also?
Kein Problem.
Der TE möchte einen Karpfen mit dem Gaff landen.
Der TE darf einen Karpfen mit dem Gaff landen.
...Wer bin ich, mich zu einer moralisch höher gestellten Person aufzuschwingen (ich spreche niemanden hier an) und ihm etwas untersagen zu wollen, was er ja ganz offensichtlich darf.
...und das auch noch mit der Behauptung er dürfe das per Gesetz nicht.#q


Und deine Notwehr-Aussage ist Quatsch, aber das weißt du hoffentlich selbst ;-).


----------



## CaptainPike (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

DAT sind se also diese Gaffer wo die nu immer von reden inne Fernseher...


----------



## jkc (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Hi, ist denn ein vernünftiger Grund vorhanden, wenn es "schonendere" Alternativen gibt?;+

In der Praxis halte ich das Gaffen ungeachtet irgendwelcher moralischen Aspekte für wenig Sinnvoll; wie schon angeführt, was ist mit Beifängen und oder Untermaßigen? Da muss für mich ein Kescher ohnehin mit.

Grüße JK


----------



## ronram (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Das TierSchG verlangt ganz einfach keine schonenderen Alternativen. Es verlangt nur einen Grund. Den hat der TE. 



Wenn ich mich irre, dann würde ich gerne wissen, wo ich das nachlesen kann. 


Ist aber auch ein gefährlicher Ansatz .
Ratzfatz ist der Einzelhaken Pflicht, weil schonender. [emoji14]


Die Reduzierung des Leids am Fisch (wobei wir ja auch nicht wissen, welche Aktion dem Fisch wie viel Leid zufügt...) mag ja zur Waidgerechtigkeit zählen, aber die Waidgerechtigkeit ist nun einmal nichts Verbindliches und jeder beurteilt sie subjektiv, also anders. 
Wenns für den TE in Ordnung ist, dann soll er das machen.
Für mich wäre es nichts...für mich. Ich will meine Meinung niemand anderem vorschreiben.

Beifang und Untermaßige kann er anders landen. Per Hand. Erst wenn er das mangels Kescher, Lipgrip,... versaut KÖNNTE er mit dem TierSchG in Konflikt geraten, bzw. wohl eher mit der jeweiligen Fischereiverordnung, die das nicht schonende Zurücksetzen als Ordnungswidrigkeit ahndet (jedenfalls in NRW).
ABER...auch mit Kescher kann man die Landung versauen. Man muss sich nur doof genug anstellen.


ja ich weiß ja...man hat es immer wieder eingehämmert bekommen.
Du musst...Kescher.
Kescherpflicht.
Nur Kescher.
Blabla
Wurde mir ja auch so beigebracht. Jetzt weiß ich, wo ich mich schlau machen kann :-D.


----------



## jkc (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Nein, einen vernünftigen Grund.

Das heißt für mich ein Abwägen aller Möglich- / und Verhältnismäßigkeiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



> Ratzfatz ist der Einzelhaken Pflicht, weil schonender.



oder Wurfnetze statt Angeln ;-))


----------



## Tobi92 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Wie komme ich zu dem Recht einem Fisch ohne Betäubung einen Haken ins Fleisch zu rammen? Das geht gar nicht!



Dann solltest deine Angel an den Nagel hängen [emoji1] [emoji12]


Zum Thema
Ich hätte kein Problem damit zu Gaffen, wenn ich jeden Fisch sicher mitnehmen würde und es mir bzgl des Handling mehr zusagt als das Keschern.
Schließlich würd ich auch Speer/Bogenfischen usw. wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte.


----------



## ronram (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



jkc schrieb:


> Nein, einen vernünftigen Grund.
> 
> Das heißt für mich ein Abwägen aller Möglich- / und Verhältnismäßigkeiten.




Das ergibt keinen Sinn.

Einen Grund zum Leid zu fügen hat man oder man hat ihn nicht.
Da gibt es keine Verhältnismäßigkeitsabwägung.

Habe ich den Grund, dann darf ich.
Habe ich den Grund nicht, dann darf ich nicht.


Was du ansprichst ist die freiwillige Waidgerechtigkeit.


----------



## ronram (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Du könntest diese Verhältnismäßigkeitsabwägung aber auf den Grund zum Töten und Leidzufügen anwenden.
Das wird ja auch gemacht.
Verzehr ist OK, weil das Aneignen als Nahrungsmittel höher gewichtet wird als die Unversehrtheit des Fisches.
Fang fürs Foto wird als nicht OK angesehen, weil der Nutzen des Fotos als geringer gewichtet wird.

was aber wieder nichts daran ändert, dass der Grund, sobald er als rechtfertigend angesehen wird, da ist.
In seiner ganzen Pracht. :-D
Und nicht nur ein bisschen :-D.

Das ist wie mit der Notwehr (wir hattens ja gerade). Da gibt es auch keine Verhältnismäßigkeit.

Edit:
Mir ist da noch was schönes eingefallen:
Auf all meinen Angelkarten, die ich bisher hatte, stand drauf, dass zum Friedfischfang keine Drillinge verwendet werden dürfen. 
Klar, ist ja auch "nicht waidgerecht". Aber wieso steht das explizit auf dem Fischereierlaubnisschein drauf?
Weil es keine landesfischereirechtlichen Vorgaben dazu in NRW gibt und das TierSchG auch nur einen vernünftigen Grund fordert. Würde nur das TierSchG gelten, dürfte ich dick mit Drilling auf Friedfisch angeln.


----------



## ronram (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> oder Wurfnetze statt Angeln ;-))


Und dann wird das Töten verboten, weil das ja überhaupt gar nicht schonend ist. #6


----------



## anglermeister17 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ich nehme einen Lip Grip. |supergri



Haha das hat jetzt noch gefehlt- der war echt guuut :m


----------



## jkc (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Hi,



ronram schrieb:


> Du könntest diese Verhältnismäßigkeitsabwägung aber auf den Grund zum Töten und Leidzufügen anwenden.
> Das wird ja auch gemacht.
> 
> Und warum nicht auf den im §1 TSG genannten Schaden (Loch im Fisch = Schaden - für mich)
> ...



Und wo werden da an den roten Stellen jetzt keine Verhältnismäßigkeiten abgewägt?

Grüße JK


----------



## ronram (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Hö?
Genau da wird ja nach der Verhältnismäßigkeit gefragt .

Ob ein Grund zum Töten und zum Leidzufügen besteht,  resultiert ja aus einer Verhältnismäßigkeitsfrage.
Welches Rechtsgut wiegt höher. 

Du hast mich missverstanden. 
Wird ein Grund, nach dieser Abwägung, als geeignet anerkannt, dann darfst du dem Fisch Leid zufügen. 
Da gibts dann aber nichtmehr diese Frage.

Die wird eine sozusagen eine Ebene höher gestellt.
Jedes Leid, welches auf die Erfüllung deines Grundes hinwirkt, z.B. das Anlanden ist damit gerechtfertigt. 
Von daher ist es egal, ob du Kescherst, gaffst, handlandest,...
Du fügst dem Fisch in jedem Fall Leid zu, mal mehr, mal weniger...aber das ist legitim, weil du einen Grund hast.


----------



## jkc (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Hi,



ronram schrieb:


> Hö?
> Genau da wird ja nach der Verhältnismäßigkeit gefragt .
> Beim in $1 TSG genannten Schaden doch auch.
> 
> Du fügst dem Fisch in jedem Fall Leid zu, mal mehr, mal weniger...aber das ist legitim, weil du einen Grund hast.



Das ist ja der Punkt, den ich nicht so klar sehe, denn wenn es Alternativen gibt, bei denen von weniger Leid (hier besser Schaden) auszugehen ist, ist für mich ungeklärt ob die schädlicheren Alternativen noch begründet sind.

Ist nicht einfach.|supergri
Und Sorry an den TE wegen dem anhaltenden OT.

Grüße JK


----------



## ronram (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Einschränkende Bedingungen findest du ja in Paragraph 17.
Roheit, länger anhaltend, wiederholt. 

All das ist ja nicht der Fall, wenn der TE gafft.


Und ich lese nirgendwo etwas vom mildest möglichen Mittel. 
Ich finde aber auch, dass mein Drillings-Friedfisch-Bsp genau das bestätigt, was ich hier schreibe.

Würde sich das mildest mögliche Mittel aus dem TierSchG ergeben, bräuchte man diese Aussage nicht auf den Fischereierlaubnisscheinen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



thanatos schrieb:


> ;+;+ bin ja nun schon über sechzig Jahre Angler und da werd ich doch gefragt "warum schleppst du zum Karpfenangeln
> so´n Monsterkescher mit ,nimmst doch sonst immer ´n
> Gaff?";+
> 
> Bitte nur sachliche Antworten





Kescher is was für Mädchen, richtige Männer Gaffen!#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



> Das ist ja der Punkt, den ich nicht so klar sehe, denn wenn es Alternativen gibt, bei denen von weniger Leid auszugehen ist, ist für mich ungeklärt ob die schädlicheren Alternativen noch begründet sind.



Tierquälen (Angeln) ist erlaubt (bzw. straffrei), wenn Du dafür einen sinnvollen Grund hast.

Wird wie bei Berufsfischern als sinnvoller Grund z. B. das Geld verdienen gesehen, brauchste keinen Fisch betäuben, kannst untermaßige und Beifang problemlos zerquetscht wieder über Bord kippen - aber als Angler keinen Fisch lebensfähig zurücksetzen???

Weil ja ein toter Fisch besser tiergeschützt ist als ein immerhin noch lebender, oder wie?

Und Angler machen mehr volkswirtschaftlichen Umsatz und stellen mehr Arbeitsplätze als z. B. Berufsfischer - schon das würde als vernünftiger Grund genügen.

Wenn jemand mal bereit wäre, das auch wie die bereits anerkannten Gründe Verwertung und Hege ebenfalls gerichtlich festschreiben zu lassen  (oder weitere, ökologische, ökonomische, soziale oder kulturelle sinnvolle Gründe fürs Angeln)..

Dann wäre weder gaffen, keschern, selbst reines c+r, kein tierschutzrechtliches Problem mehr, weils dazu andere sinnvolle Gründe gibt (wie bei Berufsfischern z. B., s.o.), welche Angeln straffrei stellen würden.

Wer aber weiter NUR auf Verwertung und Hege als sinnvollen Grund setzt, kann Angeln mittelfristig eh beerdigen - man kann Fische mit Wurfnetz oder Elektrogerät schonender fangen, oder eben Fisch kaufen zum essen. Dazu brauchts keinerlei Angeln..

Und dann auch keine "Gaff oder Kescher ist schonender" - Diskussion mehr......


----------



## ronram (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Kescher is was für Mädchen, richtige Männer Gaffen!#h


Hier in Köln Gaffelt man seine Fische [emoji14].

Spaß beiseite, ich würde nicht mehr aus dem TierSchG rauslesen, als drin steht.
Thomas hat das sehr treffend ausgedrückt.


Nur Gaff & Release kommt vllt nicht so gut an :-D.


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ich nehme einen Lip Grip. |supergri




Ich hab über ne Dekade auf Karpfen geangelt und kann bei so einem Posting auch nur herzhaft lachen. Du hast es richtig gemacht, ein nicht ganz ernst zu nehmendes Posting in einem nicht ganz ernst zu nehmendem Thread.

Bzgl. der Beifänge wurde schon genannt, das ein Kescher soo schlecht nicht ist. 

Und auch wenn es die meisten (natürlich) nicht interessiert, wie wäre wohl das Bild der Angler wenn die Nicht-Angler am Gewässer vorbeigehen und sehen müssen, wie jemand einem Fisch so ein Teil in den Körper rammt. Ruckst den Fisch dann aus dem Wasser wo de wild spackelnd und Blut Spritzend mit Kippe im Maul langsam aber gemütlich "versorgt" wird.


----------



## ronram (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

*grins* ich würde darauf tippen, dass 10 Minuten später die Polizei da ist. :-D
Wahrscheinlich wären aber zufällig vorbeikommende andere Angler viel schlimmer.
Passanten kann man die Rechtslage erklären. Ideologisch verblendeten Besseranglern nicht. Gerade Karpfen sind doch heilig ...


----------



## Stulle (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Schöne das Gaff durch nên 30 pfünder, dann hast du mehr ärger mit den Karpfen Spezis als mit den von Petra


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Wenn der Fisch in den Kochpott kommt nimm ruhig das Gaff .
Ich sehe sowas völlig endspannt.:m


----------



## Tobi92 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



Stulle schrieb:


> Schöne das Gaff durch nên 30 pfünder, dann hast du mehr ärger mit den Karpfen Spezis als mit den von Petra


Den hast aber auch bei der herkömmlichen Methode [emoji6]


----------



## zokker (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Vor 30 Jahren war der Automatikgaff im Stiefel mein Markenzeichen. Nie ohne ihn los. Kescher wäre auch gar nicht gegangen, in der Wildnis damals. Die Angelei war noch nicht so verweichlicht wie heute. Köderfische wurden beim Hechtangeln noch gewechselt wenn sie tot waren. 
Heute trage ich aber nur noch beim Eisangeln einen Minigaff im Stiefel.
Meinetwegen kann jeder angeln wie er will, wenn er den Fisch ordentlich verwertet.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Nachdem ich jetzt die vorherigen Posts nochmal durch gesehen habe muss ich zugeben das das hinzuziehen des Tierschutzgesetzes für meine Argumentation nicht hilfreich, wenn nicht sogar falsch von mir interpretiert war. Guter Hinweis.
Trotzdem bereitet mir die Verwendung des Gaffes Bauchschmerzen. Ähnlich wie Drillinge und die Verwendung des lebenden Köderfisches. Passt irgendwie nicht in mein Verständnis von der "Achtung vor der Kreatur". Da scheine ich aber recht allein auf der weiten Flur zu stehen... 





zokker schrieb:


> Vor 30 Jahren war der Automatikgaff im Stiefel mein Markenzeichen. Nie ohne ihn los. Kescher wäre auch gar nicht gegangen, in der Wildnis damals. Die Angelei war noch nicht so verweichlicht wie heute. Köderfische wurden beim Hechtangeln noch gewechselt wenn sie tot waren.
> Heute trage ich aber nur noch beim Eisangeln einen Minigaff im Stiefel.
> Meinetwegen kann jeder angeln wie er will, wenn er den Fisch ordentlich verwertet.



Ironie! Oder? |bigeyes


----------



## Stulle (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Ich benutze immer weniger Drillinge


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt die vorherigen Posts nochmal durch gesehen habe muss ich zugeben das das hinzuziehen des Tierschutzgesetzes für meine Argumentation nicht hilfreich, wenn nicht sogar falsch von mir interpretiert war. Guter Hinweis.


Ohne jede Ironie/Sarkasmus etc:
Gröschter Reschpekt dafür!!


----------



## ronram (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Nein, da bist du nicht alleine .

Nur weil ich hier penetrant argumentiere, dass ein Gaff benutzt werden darf, heißt das nicht, dass ich das auch selbst nutzen würde. 
Ich habe lediglich meine persönliche Meinung nicht geäußert. 

Ich selbst bin ohne lebende Köfis groß geworden,  von daher ist der lebende Köfi für mich gar kein Thema. 
Beim Ansitzen auf Raubfisch verwende ich Einzelhaken (ja, ich entnehme gerne Hecht und Zander) und bei der Forellenpirsch Kunstköder mit Schonhaken. Wurm und Made auf Bachforelle mag ich nicht, dafür gibts bei mir im Wasser zu viele untermaßige.

Aber wenn sich jemand im erlaubten Rahmen bewegt, dann akzeptiere ich das, auch wenn es nicht meinen Vorstellungen entspricht. 
Gleiches erwarte ich ja auch von anderen Anglern, die meine erlaubten Handlungen nicht gutheißen (z.B. Barschspinnfischen in der Zanderschonzeit. Hab da schon Steinwürfe erlebt...)


----------



## AndiHam (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich hätte damit kein Problem, vorausgesetzt der Proband weiß mit dem Gaff umzugehen!
> Problematisch wird es erst, wenn kein Kescher vorhanden ist und eben nicht der Zielfisch gefangen wird, sondern ein anderer(z.B. großer Brassen) und dann kein Kescher vorhanden ist um ihn schonend anzulanden?
> Also muss der Kescher doch mit und wenn er sowieso dabei ist, dann kann man ihn auch zum Karpfenschöpfen verwenden!
> 
> Jürgen




Weil man ja auch ohne Kescher losgeht ... |bigeyes Aber Gaff dabei hat #h
Zudem gibt es ja nun auch nicht gerade "geheimnisvolle" Regularien, die man nicht ohne Grund einhalten sollte (muss), von daher ist mir diese Nachfrage jetzt nicht ganz verständlich. ;+


 P.S. Fischen mit Dynamit ist auch nicht erlaubt, auch wenn man argumentieren könnte, dass diese Wesen doch eh rat fatz platt sind


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



ronram schrieb:


> Nein, da bist du nicht alleine .
> 
> Nur weil ich hier penetrant argumentiere, dass ein Gaff benutzt werden darf, heißt das nicht, dass ich das auch selbst nutzen würde.
> Ich habe lediglich meine persönliche Meinung nicht geäußert.
> ...



Sehr guter Schlusssatz und sehr löbliche Einstellung #6


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Gaff böse? Drillinge jetzt auch böse?
Fische eventuell mit der Hand fangen?
Ich glaube manche sollten wirklich mal darüber nachdenken, ob Angeln wirklich das richtige Hobby für sie ist!
Noch kann man Fische nicht zu Tode streicheln, oder küssen.
Obwohl einige dieses wohl versuchen!

Jürgen


----------



## AndiHam (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Gaff böse? Drillinge jetzt auch böse?
> Fische eventuell mit der Hand fangen?
> Ich glaube manche sollten wirklich mal darüber nachdenken, ob Angeln wirklich das richtige Hobby für sie ist!
> Noch kann man Fische nicht zu Tode streicheln, oder küssen.
> ...




 Deine Fragen könnte man auch locker mal um 180Grad umdrehen |wavey:


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Wenn wir jetzt hier schon nostalgisch werden.........
Kinderplanschbecken für die Hälterung + Tauwürmer auf'n Wollfaden und dann ab zum Aale 'pöddern'.

Wobei...., die armen Würmer..........:c:c:c


Ansonsten : cooler Popcorn-Trööt !

Babsi's A...geweih könnte kaum mehr polarisieren.....


----------



## Stulle (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Bei Einzelhaken habe ich beim meeresangeln einfach weniger Hänger und für den Fisch ist es oft auch besser


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ansonsten : cooler Popcorn-Trööt !
> 
> .


Ich ess gerade Flips


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Ich nehme auch lieber Einzelhaken um Köfis durchs Nasenloch anzuködern, die leben dann länger als mit Sattelköderung!
Zudem kann man sie häufig sogar releasen, wenn es keinen Biß gab!
Und da ich so zumeist auf Waller fische, gibt es bei der Handlandung den Vorteil eben nicht in einen Drilling zu greifen.
So, ganz böse, nicht war?
Ich möchte auch ausdrücklich davon abraten, es mir nach zu machen, außer man ist bereit auch die Konsequenzen zu tragen!

So noch mal zum Gaff, dass keineswegs illegal ist und richtig angesetzt eine probate Landehilfe ist!
Natürlich nur wenn klar ist, dass der Fisch auch entnommen wird.
Wie aber weiter vorn schon geschrieben, macht es natürlich keinen Sinn damit zu hantieren, wenn nicht der Zielfisch gefangen wird, oder z.B. dieser untermaßig ist.
Dann ist selbstverständlich ein Kescher die erste Wahl und wenn man diesen, aus genannten Gründen also ohnehin mitführen sollte, kann man auch gleich das Gaff zu Hause lassen!

Jürgen


----------



## ronram (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie die hardcore Karpfenfreaks in den Hanta-Foren auf diesen Thread abgehen. :-D


----------



## Meerjungfrauman (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Es ist beruhigend, dass eine gewisse Gruppe der Angelkameraden der alten ''Schule'' langsam aussterben wird....


----------



## Stulle (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



Meerjungfrauman schrieb:


> Es ist beruhigend, dass eine gewisse Gruppe der Angelkameraden der alten ''Schule'' langsam aussterben wird....


Heute kommt ja auch niemand mehr auf die Idee Lehmigel zu machen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Wie komme ich zu dem Recht einem Fisch ohne Betäubung einen Haken ins Fleisch zu rammen? Das geht gar nicht!



Ääähhh ???? Pödderst Du nur ?? Also ich ramme jedem gefangenen Fisch einen Haken ins Fleisch, direkt nach dem Biß.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich nehme auch lieber Einzelhaken um Köfis durchs Nasenloch anzuködern, die leben dann länger als mit Sattelköderung!
> Zudem kann man sie häufig sogar releasen, wenn es keinen Biß gab!
> Und da ich so zumeist auf Waller fische, gibt es bei der Handlandung den Vorteil eben nicht in einen Drilling zu greifen.
> So, ganz böse, nicht war?



Böse ?  Logisch und gute fachliche Praxis. 




Natürlich kann man auch beim Karpfen, wie bei jedem zu entnehmenden Fisch, ein Gaff verwenden. Rein subjektiv würde ich den Einsatz des Gaffs beim Karpfenangeln sogar vorschreiben.


----------



## kati48268 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



Meerjungfrauman schrieb:


> Es ist beruhigend, dass eine gewisse Gruppe der Angelkameraden der alten ''Schule'' langsam aussterben wird....


Beunruhigend ist aber schon, 
dass die Intelligenz einer gewissen Gruppe Angelkameraden 
zwar ausreichte um fantastische Produkte wie Abhakmatten & Wundsalbe hervorzubringen, 
aber anscheinend nicht ausreicht um zu bemerken, 
dass sie heutzutage mit den böösen Trophäenanglern gleichgesetzt werden 
und sie somit längst komplett verboten sind 
bevor dem letzten martialischen Angler der alten Schule der Knüppel aus der kalten Hand fällt.


----------



## pike-81 (11. Juli 2015)

Moinsen!
Gebe auch mal meinen Senf dazu. 
Ich kenne das Gaff vom Kutter. 
Und selbst dort braucht die routinierte Besatzung oft mehrere Versuche. 
Manchmal gelingt es dem Fisch sogar, sich wieder zu befreien. 
Gaffen ist mir also zu risikoreich. 
Nach meiner Erfahrung gibt es keine bessere Landemöglichkeit, als einen ausgedrillten Fisch über einen GROßEN Kescher zu führen. 
Egal welche Fisch- und Angelart. 
Hab mal in einem Angelladen gearbeitet. Dort stand ein Gaff. Als ich nach fast 4 Jahren ging, stand es dort noch immer. 
(Schlechter Verkäufer. [emoji23])
Der TE fragt, warum man Karpfen nicht gafft. 
Ich drehe den Spieß mal um. 
Warum sollte man überhaupt zum Gaff greifen, wenn ein GROßER Kescher effektiver ist?
Petri


----------



## zokker (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Beunruhigend ist aber schon,
> dass die Intelligenz einer gewissen Gruppe Angelkameraden
> zwar ausreichte um fantastische Produkte wie Abhakmatten & Wundsalbe hervorzubringen,
> aber anscheinend nicht ausreicht um zu bemerken,
> ...



Ich lach mich kringelig.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



ronram schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie die hardcore Karpfenfreaks in den Hanta-Foren auf diesen Thread abgehen. :-D




Ganz entspannt, das kann ich dir flüstern. Er fängt im Jahr zwei Karpfen für die Küche und geht nicht wahrlos auf Jagd um jeden noch so verwertbaren Fisch abzuknüppeln. Also alles easy.
Und so wie ich den TE einschätze kann man ihm auch das locker glauben. 

Zur Sache, ich sehe das gleiche Problem wie viele hier mit dem Beifang. Ein Kescher ist bei mir eigentlich immer dabei und ich nehme auch im Jahr zwei drei schöne Küchenkarpfen mit. Mit Gaff konnte ich halt noch nie viel anfangen weil ich es nie brauchte. 

Ansonsten finde ich den Post von Zokker überhaupt nicht Ironisch. Vor dreißig Jahren war es eben so mein Opa hat es bis auf das Gaff genauso betrieben.


----------



## Surf (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

Das könnte mein neuer Lieblings- Thread werden


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Ansonsten finde ich den Post von Zokker überhaupt nicht Ironisch. Vor dreißig Jahren war es eben so mein Opa hat es bis auf das Gaff genauso betrieben.



In älterer Angelliteratur wird der Einsatz eines Gaffs für Karpfen sogar empfohlen - wenn auch wohl vor allem mangels geeigneter und erschwinglicher Unterfangkescher.

Ich kenne Gaffs auch nur vom Meeresangeln vom Boot aus - und ich habe den Eindruck auf See geht es sowieso 3x ruppiger zu als an Land. Am Tümpel kann ich mir ein Gaff so garnicht vorstellen und würde einen großen Unterfangkescher vorziehen.

Missglückte Landungsversuche beim Keschern bedeuten auch nicht gleich schwerste Verletzungen für den Fisch.


----------



## thanatos (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Karpfenlandung mit Gaff ?????*

#6 danke für die vielen sachlichen Antworten,naja einige sollten vielleicht zum "Onlinefishing"wechseln ist unblutiger :q
Normalerweise nehme ich ja Kescher wo er angebracht ist
aber für Hecht ,Wels und Zander eben Gaff wobei der Forellenkescher mit im Boot ist falls mal ein besserer Barsch
zu packt.Die Frage kam ja auch nicht direkt von mir es ist nur so ich hab meine "Flotte" "eingeschmolzen":q .Schlauchboot,Motorboot und zwei Angelkähne -weg nun 
hab ich nur noch ein 3 Meter Bootchen und da macht sich der große Karpfenkescher ganz schön breit,werd aber wohl dabei bleiben zu was hab ich das "Monster".Unerwünschte Beifänge gibt es hier nicht Brassen sind nicht mehr da und wenn ich hab auch Hühner und Katzen :m


----------

